# Λεξικό Ελληνικής Νεογλώσσας (με γερή δόση χιούμορ)



## Eleni_B (Nov 29, 2012)

Μια σελίδα στο φέισμπουκ αναπλάθει τις οικονομικές έννοιες της κρίσης με γερή δόση χιούμορ.


----------

